# What happens if.......



## tv_dir (May 17, 2007)

I'm driving from Florida (ccw good) on my way to Pennsylvania (ccw good, reciprocity)
and I have my .38 in the glove compartment when I'm stopped for a traffic violation in South Carolina (ccw NOT GOOD no reciprocity) ? Arrested? Gun confiscated? Any help would be appreciated. This will be my route come December.



Thanks,

--Mike--


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't know off hand, but like they say, check each states laws first.
I have traveled up and down the east coast (jersey/fla.) for many years.
I used to carry in the glove compartment etc. This was even before the CWP'S. I never got stopped so I guess you could say I was, 'lucky'.
I would think they would make things a little 'sticky' for you.:help:


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Non-CCW States*

When driving through states that don't allow CCW, there are a couple of
regulations that you must follow. The rules are available on the NRA web
site.

As I remember, the rules are as follows. However, you are advised to
check with the NRA or a lawyer to make sure the rules apply to the state
you are traversing.

You must be going from a state where it is legal for you to possess a
firearm to a state where it is legal for you to possess a firearm.

You must have your unloaded firearm locked in a container in an area of
the vehicle that is inaccessible to occupants of the vehicle. That usually
means in the trunk, not in the glove box. If your vehicle doesn't have a
trunk, such as a SUV, the locked container must be in the farthermost back 
part of the vehicle, not in the glove box.

Also, I believe you must have the ammunition in a separate container,
not in the locked container that holds the gun.

So, if you have a gun in your glove box, locked or not, and you get
stopped for any reason whatsoever in a non-gun-friendly state, you're
busted!

Please verify these rules before going to or through a state where your
ccw is not recognized. Not to do so could result in very long stays in
places you'd rather not be!

This does not apply to New Mexico, of course. Here, anyone can carry
a gun in a vehicle anyway anywhere anyhow anytime.

Be Careful!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

If your not sure play it safe, pull over at the last rest stop in the legal state and put it in the trunk. Locked up would be the best. Don't inform anyone it's there unless they ask you. I just don't see them doing anything to you unless you really did something stupid in the first place to get pulled over. 
One time I drove up to CT from GA and was afraid to leave my collection at home so I packed the van with 28 guns then put the seats down to make one big bed in the back. A few years later when telling a retired NY officer that he said I was dam lucky. If they found those in the van in NY I would still be in jail today. That was 20 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> If your not sure play it safe, pull over at the last rest stop in the legal state and put it in the trunk. Locked up would be the best. Don't inform anyone it's there unless they ask you. I just don't see them doing anything to you unless you really did something stupid in the first place to get pulled over.
> One time I drove up to CT from GA and was afraid to leave my collection at home so I packed the van with 28 guns then put the seats down to make one big bed in the back. A few years later when telling a retired NY officer that he said I was dam lucky. If they found those in the van in NY I would still be in jail today. That was 20 years ago.


My ex-wife and her 'boy friend' at the time, (25 yrs.ago)did something similar. They loaded all of his guns into his car to move to a new house and were stopped by the NJ State Police.:mrgreen::mrgreen: They were all legal so after quite some time,they were let go.:smt022:smt022


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

tv_dir said:


> and I have my .38 in the glove compartment when I'm stopped for a traffic violation in South Carolina (ccw NOT GOOD no reciprocity) ?


SC is one of the states where having a handgun in the glove compartment is ok.

http://www.scstatehouse.net/code/t16c023.htm


> SECTION 16-23-20. Unlawful carrying of handgun; exceptions.
> 
> It is unlawful for anyone to carry about the person any handgun, whether concealed or not, except as follows, unless otherwise specifically prohibited by law:
> ...
> (9) *a person in a vehicle if the handgun is secured in a closed glove compartment*, closed console, closed trunk, or in a closed container secured by an integral fastener and transported in the luggage compartment of the vehicle; however, this item is not violated if the glove compartment, console, or trunk is opened in the presence of a law enforcement officer for the sole purpose of retrieving a driver's license, registration, or proof of insurance;


----------



## tv_dir (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the good info! I will make sure I know what state I'm in, and react accordingly. It's a shame that all states won't recognize what is legal in your home state, and when you are just "passin' thru" respect your rights from your own state.

I guess it's the same with radar detectors. If they even see mine in Virginia...they WILL take it away!
Thanks again,

--Mike--


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

We need a federal reciprocity law that requires each state to honor the others CCL's. Fat chance with the libs in charge. :smt011


----------

